# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Axanthic and Piebald Cresties!

## George1994

Now, forgive me if this has been posted already, I have done a search but I couldn't find anything on this specific forum!

But today I found out about these! How I never knew this before, I will never know! But these are so amazing!

Here is a link to a youtube video about them! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aUaK7K0bxA

Also some more reading from the people who currently own them.



http://www.altitudeexotics.com/wordp...43-300x247.jpg





Now here is the Piebald




http://www.pangeareptile.com/Images/pied/112.jpg


I think both look really cool. I have no idea about the genetics and if anything has been proven out, I know that Cresties genetics haven't been properly figured out but still.

Will be quite interesting to see what comes of the Axantics, they reckon they will be available late 2016.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-04-2015),dr del (03-04-2015)

----------


## dr del

Wow,

Those are gorgeous.  :Long tongue:

----------


## George1994

> Wow,
> 
> Those are gorgeous.


I know! I had no idea they existed until now! They seem to have been about for about 6 years!

----------


## AlexisFitzy

These are so beautiful! And those pics of the pied are a cuteness overload xD

----------


## George1994

> These are so beautiful! And that first pic of the pied is a cuteness overload xD


I know! The jet black eyes are incredible!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

WoW!!!

----------


## BumbleB

Those are amazing!! Just got my crestie a few weeks ago I need to do more gene research

----------


## George1994

Seeing as there is some interest, I will try find some more links for you all! I was reading a few earlier on!

----------


## Lizardlicks

Eee I saw the first pic of that pied on tumblr.  I'm glad you found more!  It looks like it rolled in gold leaf, lol!

----------


## George1994

Piebald links:

http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/p...ted-gecko.html

http://www.reptileradio.net/new-cale...ted-gecko.html

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/...f-Patient-Zero



Axanthic links;

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Grey-...28814767249453

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...ed-geckos.html 

In the link above and below, the original poster is the person who originally bred these animals.

http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/...Crested-Geckos

----------

dr del (03-05-2015)

----------


## Sirensong26

The pied has a very "Derp" look on his face. That's so cuteXD

----------


## George1994

I found this link on another forum:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...l#post10865623




> I remember that thread  the guy 
> had paid a few thousand dollars for that gecko and a couple of pages later had 
> it advertised for 35k! He had no info on the geckos parents and the offspring it 
> produced weren't piebald and pictures of the offspring weren't shared so when I 
> left it was the only one of its kind . I 
> haven't actually kept up with it since 2011 so there may have been further 
> developments since then


Seems like nothing came of the offspring, which is a massive shame! Must be so agonising, knowing that you have the first of its kind in captivity, and you cannot produce any offspring of the same morph!

Would have loved to see pied cresties! We can all hope for more in the future eh!

----------


## dylhynesdisabled

One of the guys from Pangea ending up buying the piebald, his name is Matthew Parks (not sure though). I read a few threads about how he tried to breed it but the eggs were bad. 

He posted this in October 2014: 



> Only one good egg hatched so far.  It appears normal.We have a few more late season eggs cooking right now.  We should be able to say one way or the other fairly soon.


In this thread: http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/...angea-Reptiles

I figure if he could produce pied babies we would know by now. I'm not very educated in Ciliatus genetics but would love to hear more from Matt about whether he thinks it is recessive or just a freak of nature.

----------


## MikeBPython

The 2nd one looks like me after a good meal.

----------

